# Trying to release zebra dove



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

I raised abandoned zebra dove. He is 5 months old now and trying to release him, because he wants to out badly and became crazy, then I decided to let him out. He come home in and out olday and sleep in the house at night. I am happy and he is happy for freedom now, but he is not in the group so he is some time out standing behave. I am so worry that howk attack him. I hope he join the group which I feed wild doves in my yard. He doesn't recognise own specie.
If anybody know my dove's problem to help, please give me advices. Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes when raised from very young age, they don't know that they are a dove. At what age did you get him? If he wasn't used to seeing other doves, like parents and siblings, then he may never mix with them. If that be the case, and if they are flock birds, which I don't know if zebra doves are, than he won't last on his own for very long.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I read that they forage alone or in pairs. Do they come to your yard in flocks?


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you for the mail.I got him, maybe he was about 10 days, he didn't have siblings. 
He cooing finches and sparrows and zebra doves. I hope some zebra dove accepts him. 
I like your Quote. I will keep trying. 
'


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

About 40 zebra doves come to my yard when I feeding and always about 5 to 10 doves hanging around in my open garage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Maybe if you keep allowing him outside, and letting him return, then he may get used to the others. So then, he was with his parent birds till about 10 days old? How did you come to get him?
Because he was raised from so young, he may not learn how to live outside in the wild. He may need to be kept as a pet.


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

My neighbor cut the tree in their yard, his nest in the tree. I was waiting his parents come back, but they didn't so, I took from the nest. I want him to find his partner. He mating with my hand, but he looks still looking for partner. He miss something. He is sweet and durable, but I can not be a dove . Should I stop him to mate with me?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's hard when they are raised from babies, as they don't know how to get along in the wild. They have no parent birds to teach them. He will either eventually learn from the others if given time, or will need to remain a pet where he will be safe. As far as letting him mate your hand, I guess that is up to you, I know I wouldn't like it. Some of the males will do that.


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you for your advice, I will keep him and I do whatever he wants to do.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

He's a lucky little fellow and you've done a fab job in raising him. I hope he finds a mate at some point in the future, maybe he'll bring her back to yours and they will raise babies where you can see them, you feed them so they know they're safe from starving. How nice would that be to see a family together - hope he honours you with that after all you've done for him.


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you , FredaH. That's my goal, someday he will show me his babies.


----------



## fifibird (Nov 24, 2017)

I read your post, I will look forward to hearing good news about PoiPoi.


----------

